# ? about how to set timing



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

My Haynes edition Nissan Truck Manual says:
Ignition Timing on 1990 and newer is controlled by ECU and cannot be
altered by the home mechanic. 

So after replacing timing chain and getting truck to run.
Do I just leave the distributor in the same place it was when i removed it?
Or do I use a timing gun?

Confused. :wtf:
Also my truck runs good. But seems a little slow. I drove it 4-5 miles around the hood this morning. It seems like its a 85-90% of power.

Motor is quite!:waving::fluffy: took a total of 40 minutes for the lifters sound to go away. But its very quite now!

1995 4cy 5spd. at 190k Next is Injectors!:givebeer:


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Don't recall the year, but the last KA24E motor I did a chain and guides on let me set the ignition timing with no problem ...as is illustrated in this thread, down a few posts, so, yeah, I'd at least throw a light on it. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/137011-ka24e-timing-write-up-97-hb.html

Zane may chime in on this, but I don't remember if there's a couple of terminals you have to jumper to take the computer's timing advance out of for the timing adjustment, but that's a possibility, and I'm sure it will vary depending on the year.


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah i read the article, gots lots of info from it while replacing my timing chain,

I guess i will keep checking on the net.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

where is the dizzy set?


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

to the far left. its the only way to get it close to 10 on the crank.

I read another post that makes me think the oil pump/ distributor is off a tooth. I guess.
damit!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

could be a brain tumor...


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> could be a brain tumor...



Eit's NOT a TOOMORE!

I'll Be Bach!


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Well i guess the computer just need some time to catch up...
Drove the truck around the hood tonight and its running great!
Lots of power.

Seems to get better the more i drive it.

I did get a check engine light.

I will pull the code tomorrow.


Brain tumor how about kiss jwhere it smells funny! :balls:
:loser:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u r going to get a reputation by asking to kiss my spincter..


----------

